# Help a bloke out.



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Ive got some dry bags and an Okuma 4000 spin reel that takes 20lb and has caught a few longtails so up for a battle. Think its only 4.7:1 but it doesnt need a service. I also have a Shimano Sonic 25LD 15-24kg glass overhead stick Ive never used you're welcome to.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

I can fix the butt on that if he wnts the rod. no probs, unfortunately I have no other gear to give away.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Guys, just got back, thanks for your kind offers, let me take stock, I have a bit of gear in the shed still, although the thought of a drybag and lighter combo sounds very inviting. 
I'll do a trip report soon.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I was there and witnessed 'the incident'. It was ugly....

Dave's yak was full of water and submarining by the time I got to it, I pulled a rod from the surf but couldn't see anything else. Every other item that is normally strapped on to the yak was gone including his dry bag full of reels and gear. By the time Dave made his way in, between the two of us, we struggled to roll the yak over to empty the water out of the front hatch, it was completely full.

I've got an okuma Salina II 10,000 that I would be quite happy to pass on should he want it and would gladly help with anything else if he needed. He's opened his house during the stealth summer series and welcomed me on numerous trips giving me opportunities to fish in some spots that others keep to themselves, and I know he's done this for others and would gladly do it again.

What goes around comes around, and now is the time to pay it forward.

Kev


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

How ya set on battens, dogs, lashings and leashes?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Zed, I don't think the prowler is going to make it through this. She folded about midway through the front hatch. It was distressing just seeing her there full of water, unable to turn over and empty her out.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thats a heavy thrashing.
Best of luck.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Good on you Salty for posting about Sprocket,
I am to far away to help but it looks like he is 
getting a lot support from other good yackers.
He has a good hearted companion there,
good on you..
Minny


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

Great effort guys. unfortunatly Im a bit far away and my gears only cheap stuff that isnt worth sending.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a brand new rapala spinning Rod , I think it's a 7foot 8-15 kg graphite two piece it's now yours mate unfortunately I don't have reel for it, but I'm sure you will manage to still put a bend in it


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a couple of new dry bags in various sizes I can pitch in. Will see what else there is.
> ...


I saw Indie's kids a couple of weeks ago. Seems like your reference, if I interpret it correctly, Pauly, is way out of whack.


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

Sadly I am unable to contribute anything, due to distance/quality of gear/strength of gear.

What I would like to say is how amazed I am at the response to this. In other forums and communities I have been a part of, if something like this happened, the person would just get laughed at, told it was bad luck, and then forgotten. There was no thought to help out the poor guy, with all the excess materials among the community. The response to this is just awesome.

Sprocket, bad luck mate. You deserve all of these offers, with the expertise and humor you bring to the forum. I'm sure it wont be long until your back out there, defying the odds in the surf.

Too everyone else, good on you for getting all of this gear together for a great bloke. Really says a lot about the strength in the community.

Good luck Sprocket,

SDrag


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Sprocket, you're more than welcome to borrow my yellow evo495 whenever you feel like, I use the white devil anyway most of the times.
Salti has my number, don't be shy...


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Guys, thanks to you all for your kind offers and thoughts, but seriously my house hasn't burnt down. 
My own actions led to my demise and I will wear it on the chin and rebuild, regroup and get out there again soon. 
If I change my mind I'll let you know.
Thanks again. You have all helped make me feel a lot better.


----------



## Tommo (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi All

Yaqdoq told me what happened and yes I have some gear to spare

I have a TLD 15 with mono

PM me the postal address Salti

I should have some rods as well

Cheers Tommo


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Salti has anyone thought of his paypal aco0count being published?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Im in dire need of a drag smoking pelagic fish. Im about ready to tie off to the neighbors greyhound. Happy equinox...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I meant MY drag.
But hey if you smoke up some chunks it might make it w/o added botulism.


----------

